# Best way to move a 150 G Tank



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

Hi,
I have a 150g sitting on my family room's floor. It is very heavy, and Im wondering what's the best way to lift it up to the stand with limited menspower?
Any past experience that works nice for your project?
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Easiest way is to bribe other guys with pizza and beer. (hold the beer til after the tank is in place)

I have a 150 also, which according to AGA weighs roughly 315lbs. It has successfully been moved 4 times with only two guys. I would never put the tank on the floor, as the hardest part of the lift is getting it up off the floor - but, if I was coming over to help you with yours, I'd bring a dolly to lift the tank slightly to place a 2x4 under each end (note that you want to be careful not to put pressure on the glass). Once each end is off the ground, just lift it with one guy on each end.


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

^^ The above works.

I believe that I have read on Glasscages that they recommend, not thinking of the word at the moment, giant suction cups to move tanks of this size. I think they are like $70-80 each but might be worth it if you have a large tank that you might move several times.

Picturing it in mind this would help get the tank off the ground and help you lift it higher.

I put my 120g on its stand by myself and the hardest for me was getting it onto the stand. Probably because I was doing it by myself, but eh.


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, sounds like you guys are much stornger than me, obviously 
Thanks for the good advices, I guess I just need to get more beer and pizza. Maybe playoff games will be an extra bait too.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

One trick that will help but it still takes muscle is making the tank easy to grip. A couple 2X4's worked under the tank make it much easier to get a good hold. Depending on how high and how far it might be worthwhile.


----------



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

You'd be amazed how easy it was to lift my 110 Oceanic with sapphire glass using this thing. The tank weighs around 280# and my brother in law and I move it like it was nothing. My wife and I also move a loaded bookcase with it.

EDIT: I forgot the link.
http://www.uline.com/BL_7912/Forearm-Li ... 4AodTV2kog


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

sjnovakovich said:


> You'd be amazed how easy it was to lift my 110 Oceanic with sapphire glass using this thing. The tank weighs around 280# and my brother in law and I move it like it was nothing. My wife and I also move a loaded bookcase with it.
> 
> EDIT: I forgot the link.
> http://www.uline.com/BL_7912/Forearm-Li ... 4AodTV2kog


COOL!
I have ordered 1 already!
This is what I have been looking for.
Thanks so much!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

humsuplou said:


> I have ordered 1 already!


Don't you need 2?


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

zimmy said:


> humsuplou said:
> 
> 
> > I have ordered 1 already!
> ...


Really??? I have no idea how this works at all, so just ordered one pair. Is 1 pair enough? Or do I need 2 pairs?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Sorry, my bad. I didn't realize they were sold in pairs. One strap by itself wouldn't be all that helpful.


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

zimmy said:


> Sorry, my bad. I didn't realize they were sold in pairs. One strap by itself wouldn't be all that helpful.


Ok, just wanna make sure. 
But thanks for tying to remind me though.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

I think it depends on the age of the tank too, older tanks were built using thicker glass. I have a 110 tall and that thing was back breaking to move, even with a dolly. No idea how we even got it in the house with two of us.

Never tried lifting straps, but I heard they work great. TV told me so.


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

RRasco said:


> I think it depends on the age of the tank too, older tanks were built using thicker glass. I have a 110 tall and that thing was back breaking to move, even with a dolly. No idea how we even got it in the house with two of us.
> 
> Never tried lifting straps, but I heard they work great. TV told me so.


Mine is an older one with thick glass  
That's why I was asking for help 
Hopefully the strap works its magic.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Please post an update on how they work out for you. I'm curious to know how easy it is to maneuver the straps under the tank when it's on the floor and then out when it's on the stand.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

humsuplou said:


> Mine is an older one with thick glass
> That's why I was asking for help
> Hopefully the strap works its magic.


Good luck with that. I'm hesitant to buy another big tank b/c of the weight, but I still want a 180+. I'm banking on new technology to lighten things up for me.


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

RRasco said:


> Good luck with that. I'm hesitant to buy another big tank b/c of the weight, but I still want a 180+. I'm banking on new technology to lighten things up for me.


Light weight water is the future! :lol:


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

Acrylic will be much lighter,right?


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

Conclusion:
The strap didn't work really well for me. 
So what I did was using one of the suction cup thingy that i bought, to lift up the tank a placed a 4x2 under the tank. 4 of us then lifted it and placed it on the stand. 
That tank is over 300 lbs for sure. Old glass tank.


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

According to this, your tank empty is 338lbs. Says mine empty is 228, which I believe, and I also had 4-5 inches of crush coral that came in the tank. So i know exactly how you feel.

http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

RRasco said:


> According to this, your tank empty is 338lbs. Says mine empty is 228, which I believe, and I also had 4-5 inches of crush coral that came in the tank. So i know exactly how you feel.
> 
> http://alysta.com/books/fishtank.htm


Holy smoke....
hard to imagine the plywood stand can take over 1000 lbs of weight after its filled with water, oh wait, will be adding rocks and other stuffs too. 1500lbs maybe?


----------



## RRasco (Aug 31, 2006)

humsuplou said:


> Holy smoke....


Indeed.

When I build the stand for my 55, I used 2x4 framing. I know it's overkill, but comparing it to my other stand, I have no idea how they hold up anything. My 110 is over 1300lbs filled and the stand seems to be nothing more than 3/4" whiteboard standing straight up.


----------



## BigDaddyK (Nov 6, 2006)

almost any building material has a "safe" psi. The stands commonly made *will *stand up to the task if you are going with a commonly stocked and aquascaped fishtank.

That being said I will Always build my own because I know I can build it stronger than I can buy it. I also love building things so I might be biased


----------



## sjnovakovich (Sep 13, 2010)

humsuplou said:


> Conclusion:
> The strap didn't work really well for me.
> So what I did was using one of the suction cup thingy that i bought, to lift up the tank a placed a 4x2 under the tank. 4 of us then lifted it and placed it on the stand.
> That tank is over 300 lbs for sure. Old glass tank.


Sorry it didn't work out for you. I hope I didn't misdirect you too badly.


----------



## humsuplou (Nov 26, 2007)

sjnovakovich said:


> humsuplou said:
> 
> 
> > Conclusion:
> ...


Please don't! I really appreciate that you actually gave me an option. And at least I tried.


----------



## iwishihadmorefish (Jan 3, 2011)

well.. when you add rocks or anything to your aquarium its somewhat of and added wieght but it removes the volume of water so if tht made sense


----------

